# Need some input



## Brains (Apr 14, 2015)

Father in law had a stroke years ago and now moved closer to us and recently bought an ariens riding mower so he could cut the grass. I have been doing it but he wants to do it himself
Problem is he has left sided weakness and the brake is on the left. Also it has a gas pedal on the right. This is too much for him. 
Are there any riders that have most controls on the right?
Told him to go to local dealers and look but I don't think he has
Any help would be appreciated
Thanks
Ed


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Ed,

Personally I like hydrostatic lawn mowers depending on what your mowing it works great as gas and break go to you local dealership and ask about hydrostatic hope it helps.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

As Ironeye said.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum , Ed !
Husqvarna,JD,and most others offer hydros , as Ironeye,and Thomas have stated. I think he would like them.
Many manufacturers are actually doing away with their clutch models,and I don't recall if any have one(clutch type) with the Controls on the right.


----------



## Brains (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info much appreciated
Ed


----------

